# Grizzly Tenoning Jig Question



## CLowery15 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey everyone…acquired a Grizzly Tenoning Jig…but didn't realize it is meant for a miter T-slot. I have a craftsman contractor saw that does not have a T-slot for the miter gauge. Can the jig be used without the T-slot washer on the guide bar?

Thanks


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

What about reading some manual? Grizzly specifically in bold text warns against removing T-slot washers from the jig. Page 14.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Take the washer off and use reasonable care, I have one of the same somewhat crappy jigs with another brand label. My advice right off is to look over the jig carefully and do what needs to be done to make it work smoothly, they are usually stiff and rough working when new.


----------



## CLowery15 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks…appreciate the info.


----------

